# Wago 750-881. Beschattungsposition mit FB_Jalousie



## world-e (23 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte mal wieder eine Frage. Und zwar benutze ich den Funktionsbaustein FB_Jalousie zur Steuerung meiner Jalousien und Rollläden. Die "normale" Funktionalität ist gegeben. Nun wollte ich die Beschattungsposition testen und komme irgendwie nicht zurecht. 
Folgendes habe ich programmiert:



Die Bausteinbeschreibung bringt mich leider auch nicht weiter. Für mein Verständnis wäre es doch sinnvoll, dass die Jalousie AB fährt und ganz unten die Lamellen verstellt, sodass die Beschattungsposition eingestellt ist. Laut Bausteinbeschreibung wird die Jalousie erst AUF gefahren. Dann passiert bei mir nichts mehr. Irgendwie muss der Befehl zur Beschattungspositon auch die ganze Zeit anliegen. xWendeautomatik auf true zu setzen hatte auch keine Änderung zur Folge.

Hat jemand den Baustein in Benutzung und kann davon berichten oder den Programmausschnitt teilen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 Juni 2019)

Hallo World-e

du musst noch xHandAutomatik und xWendeAutomatik auf  "TRUE" setzten und uiT_WendeZeitLamelleIn10telSec eintragen ich hab beim mir 6 10tel.

Wolfgang


----------



## world-e (11 Juli 2019)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo World-e
> 
> du musst noch xHandAutomatik und xWendeAutomatik auf  "TRUE" setzten und uiT_WendeZeitLamelleIn10telSec eintragen ich hab beim mir 6 10tel.
> 
> Wolfgang



Klappt irgendwie trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich den Taster für die Beschattungsposition betätigte, fährt die Jalousie nach oben, aber auch nur so lange wie der Taster gedrückt ist. Entweder stimmt was nicht, oder ich verstehe die Funktion falsch.



Meinst du könntest dein Programm mal zeigen oder die Funktion erklären? Vielen Dank


----------



## tomrey (11 Juli 2019)

Hi, zwar ein wenig off topic aber ich habe es vor Jahren mit OSCAT BLIND_INPUT in Kombination mit BLIND_CONTROL gelöst. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Kam mit dem FB_Jalousie auch nicht zurecht, weiß aber nicht mehr genau woran es damals lag. LG


----------



## world-e (12 Juli 2019)

tomrey schrieb:


> Hi, zwar ein wenig off topic aber ich habe es vor Jahren mit OSCAT BLIND_INPUT in Kombination mit BLIND_CONTROL gelöst. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Kam mit dem FB_Jalousie auch nicht zurecht, weiß aber nicht mehr genau woran es damals lag. LG


Kannst du das näher erklären bzw. ein Programmausschnitt posten? Danke


----------



## tomrey (12 Juli 2019)

Hi, hmm, was willst du näher erklärt haben...?
Kennst du OSCAT? Das sind alternative/open-source Bibliotheken für CoDeSys 2.3.
In OSCAT Building gibt es die genannten FB's.
Bitte selbst ergurgeln und die Doku dazu verinnerlichen.
Ich habe diese FB leicht abgeändert um Parameter auch im Programm via VAR_INPUT ändern zu können.
Aus der Kombi von BLIND_INPUT und BLIND_CONTROL habe ich dann einen eigenen FB gebastelt, der für jeden Rollo aufgerufen wird.
Dazu habe ich in meiner Visu eine Konfig-Seite, auf der ich die Parameter (insbesondere die Laufzeiten) einstellen kann.
Mein Anwendungsfall für Rollos und Raffstores:
Manuelle Bedienung AUF/AB mit kurz-/lang-Funktion und Lamellenverstellung sowohl mittels Taster vor Ort als auch via WebVISU.
Gruppenfunktionen nach Raum, Himmelsrichtung, Tür/Fenster und bestimmten Funktionen (z.B. TV, Gäste..)
Beschattungsautomatik abhängig v. Sonnenstand (leider derzeit kein Wettereinfluß weil der WAGO Openweathermap nicht funzt)
Automatikfunktion z.B. bei Abwesenheit (Sonne und Zeit).
Es soll immer mal wieder Heimautomatisierer gegeben haben, die sich mittels Rolloautomatik selbst ausgesperrt haben (auf dem Balkon?) ;-)
Ich weis zwar nicht, ib dir meine Lösung was hilft aber du hattes ja gefragt:
1. mein FB:


Dazu die Parameter:



hier die Variablenliste meines FB:


Ich habe dabei Erklärungen von OSCAT als Kommentare mit aufgenommen falls ich mal...

..und zuletzt eine Anwendung im Programm für einen Raffstore:



Würd mich freuen, wenn du damit weiterkämst, mir hat man damals hier oft weitergeholfen und erst kürzlich MODBUS ermöglicht.
LG


----------



## world-e (12 Juli 2019)

tomrey schrieb:


> Hi, hmm, was willst du näher erklärt haben...?
> Kennst du OSCAT? Das sind alternative/open-source Bibliotheken für CoDeSys 2.3.
> In OSCAT Building gibt es die genannten FB's.
> Bitte selbst ergurgeln und die Doku dazu verinnerlichen.
> ...




Vielen Dank. 

Das sieht ja noch komplizierter aus, als der FB_Jalousie. Ich blicke noch nicht durch. Die OSCAT kenne ich schon, bisher noch nicht so viel damit beschäftigt.

Eigentlich möchte ich nur:
Taster AUF: Jalousie fährt nach oben
Taster AB: Jalousie fährt nach unten
Taster Beschattungsposition: Jalousie in Beschattungsposition mit vorgegebenem Jalousiewinkel. Dabei soll es unabhängig sein, in welcher Position sich die Jalousie befindet.

 Dachte eigentlich, dass dies mit dem FB_Jalousie-Baustein problemlos möglich ist. Aber irgendwie doch nicht. Oder es fehlt nur an einer kleinen Stellschraube.


----------



## tomrey (12 Juli 2019)

Du hattest aber geschrieben, daß du für AUF/AB auch kurz/lang unterscheiden willst..?
Die Definition fester Positionen (Höhe + Lamellenwikel!) geht bei mir mit bPI und bAI, die Ansteuerung erfolgt über xIN.
Voraussetzung ist die Definition von Lauf- und Wendezeiten.
Hast du wirklich neben AUF-/AB-Tastern zusätzlicheHW-Taster/-Schalter für Beschattung an jedem Fenster eingebaut?


----------



## world-e (12 Juli 2019)

tomrey schrieb:


> Du hattest aber geschrieben, daß du für AUF/AB auch kurz/lang unterscheiden willst..?
> Die Definition fester Positionen (Höhe + Lamellenwikel!) geht bei mir mit bPI und bAI, die Ansteuerung erfolgt über xIN.
> Voraussetzung ist die Definition von Lauf- und Wendezeiten.
> Hast du wirklich neben AUF-/AB-Tastern zusätzlicheHW-Taster/-Schalter für Beschattung an jedem Fenster eingebaut?



Nein, es sind keine HW-Taster für die Beschattungsposition eingebaut. Das würde dann nur über die Visu stattfinden. Bisher muss ich ja Taster kurz/lang unterscheiden. Ich drücke lange, dann läuft die Jalousie hoch oder runten, bis man wieder drückt. Dann mit kurzem Drücken, stellt man den Lamellenwinkel ein.


----------



## tomrey (12 Juli 2019)

ok, bin dann mal raus, deine Anforderungen passen nicht zu meiner Lösung.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Thruser (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo world-e;

ich verstehe es so, daß für die Beschattung das Signal dauerhaft anliegen muß. Du mußt auch noch weitere Zeiten definieren.

Bei Beschattung fährt die Jalousie erst hoch, wartet kurz und fährt dann eine definierte Zeit (-> Position) runter, kurze Wartezeit, Verstellung der Lamellen.

Gruß


----------



## world-e (12 Juli 2019)

Thruser schrieb:


> Hallo world-e;
> 
> ich verstehe es so, daß für die Beschattung das Signal dauerhaft anliegen muß. Du mußt auch noch weitere Zeiten definieren.
> 
> ...



Hi, könnte so sein, müsste ich mal testen. Aber wäre ja ziemlich bescheiden. Gerade im Sommer fährt man die Jalousien selten ganz hoch. Da sind ja eher die Zustände ganz unten oder Beschattungsposition gefragt. Ganz oben eher selten.


----------



## Thruser (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

da nicht mit einer Rückmeldung der aktuellen Position gearbeitet wird, werden wohl auch die wenigsten Jalousien haben, muß mit einer definierten Endlage gearbeitet werden. Und die ist hier nun einmal oben. Durch das ständige normale hoch- und runterfahren kann sich nämlich die intern erzeugte Positionsrückmeldung verschieben und es muß gelegentlich eine 'Referenzfarht' gemacht werden um die Position wieder zu justieren.

Wenn die Jalousie nach ganz oben gefahren ist gibt es entweder dort einen Endlagenschalter oder der Motor wird aufgrund Überlast angehalten. Für die untere Position müßte man einen einstellbaren Endlagenschalter haben, da man die Jalousie ja auch kürzen kann. Ein Überlastung kann es nicht geben, die Jalousie würde eher wieder hochfahren, da sich das Zugseil andersherum um die Welle wickelt.

Auch müßte der FB ansonsten die Zeit ermitteln die der Motor auf oder ab fahren muß, um aus der aktuellen in die Beschattungsposition zu fahren.

Mal ein kleines Beispiel:
Um die Jalousie ganz runter bzw. rauf zu fahren werden 30s benötigt. Das ganze verfährt linear, also wenn die Jalousie ganz oben startet, dann ist nach 15s die Mitte erreicht.
Jetzt steht die Jalousie in der Mitte und Du wählst die Beschattungsposition an. Diese ist aber 2/3 unten, dann müßte der FB die Jalousie für 5s nach unten fahren lassen (2/3 von 30s = 20s, 20s-15s = 5s).

Nun hat sich durch das mechan. Spiel der Jalousie aber die intern berechnete Position von der tatsächlichen Position verschoben, so ist die Jalousie z.B. tatsächlich zu 1/3 heruntegefahren, der FB hat aber intern die Position Mitte. Jetzt fährt die Jalousie 5s runter und bleibt dann tatsächlich in der Mitte stehen da der FB davon ausgeht die 2/3 Position ist erreicht.

Daher fährt der FB hhier jetzt erst einmal für die vollen 30s hoch. Dann kann er ganz sicher sein die Jalousie ist oben. Egal ob sie nun vorher zu 1/3, 1/2 oder 3/4 geschlossen war. Dann wird die Umschaltzeit zwischen auf und ab gewarten. Danach wird dann die für die Beschattungszeit eingestellte Zeit heruntergefahren. Damit wird dann die richtige Position so gut wie immer getroffen. Deswegen wird auch eine Zeit für die Beschattungsposition angegeben.

Gruß


----------



## ClMak (12 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

in der Bibliothek von WAGO gibt es den Baustein *FbSunblind_2*. Dieser Baustein ist flexibler und berechnet intern die Position mit.
Dies erspart die bereits beschriebene Referenzfahrt nach oben. Der Baustein FB_Jalousie ist eigentlich veraltet und nur wegen der Kompatibilität zu alten Projekten noch in der Bibliothek verfügbar. Für neue Projekte sollte immer der Baustein FbSunblind_2 verwendet werden.

VG


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 Juli 2019)

Wie mein Vorredner, nimm die Bausteine aus der Wago Building01, sind umfangreicher und besser.
Wenn du Sie für Rollos verwendest muss man die Parameter etwas anpassen. Für Raffstore sind die FB s aber perfekt.


----------

